# B50 versus B55



## ronalddheld

You are killing me with these B50 threads. Short of the BT on the B55 are there any other functional differences? 
Might be a PM topic but do certain dealers sell the 50 and 55 for nearly the same price?


----------



## Donsaimon

Buy a B50!! 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

The B50 is slightly larger on the wrist than the B55. While both check at 46mm case diameter, the lugs in the B55 are shorter by I would say 3-4mm max. The lug to lug measurement in the B50 is 54mm, yet it wears incredibly comfortable on my 6.75 inch wrist.

The B50 is about a 1mm thicker but again a difference that you'll never notice. If you tend to wear long sleeve shirts,the B50/55 will be a tight fit under the cuff. Doable but not slide in and out perfect.

The B50 has a beautiful domed and cambered sapphire crystal. The B55 is flat with no cambering.

I find the case design of the B50 more powerful and masculine. After all, it is modeled after the current and still larger Emergency 2, where as, the case of the B55 is modeled after the current Aerospace EVO. The B55 is simply a bigger Aerospace with pushers. Compare both cases and they look nearly identical sans the dimensions and pushers.

Both are rated at 100m water resist.

Some prefer the countdown bezel in the B55 over the compass bezel in the B50. To me personally it makes no difference to prefer one over the other.

I like the dial of the B50 better. Again aesthetics are personal preference.

Both have 24mm lug interhorns.

The B55 has 7 daily alarms vs 2 daily alarms in the B50 just in case that is important to you.

Under the hood, basically the same movement architecture. Remember both of these watches were co-developed between Breitling and Swiss movement maker, Soprod. They are a Swiss company part of the Festina Group.

The Bluetooth chip used in the B55 was also developed by Soprod. Basically any new Swiss watch that supports BT is using Soprod developed technology.

Try both in person. I personally prefer the B50. To me the B55 has too much built in obsolescence in the long term.

For best deals, buy used or from a repentant buyer looking to unload his for 40%-50% off retail. Do not buy new unless you are granted a 35%+ discount. These are terrific watches but not worth their sticker asking prices. They depreciate a lot if bought at full retail.

Be patient and you will land a terrific deal just like I did with mine. Keep a close eye on Watch recon, WUS, EBay, Chrono24, TZ sales forum, etc.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Unless you have an established relationship with an AD, you will be hard press to get more than 15% off. Breitling Boutiques do not discount, period.

If you are so inclined to take a Cruise vacation in the Caribbean, ADs in St Thomas USVI have better deals than US mainland counterparts and duty free shopping. Also remember that new Breitlings in the Caribbean retail for less 20% than US mainland dealers. I was never impressed with prices I got in Nassau, Bahamas. Another good island to shop for watches is George Town, Grand Cayman.

For best deals buy used/private seller. Gray market approach with caution because of lack of OEM warranty, although in some cases, you can source new or nearly new watches with full Breitling warranty.

It pays to do your homework and look around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donsaimon

I have bought my B50 frecce tricolori night mission from an AD (I did not know him before) with a 26% discount. He started with a 20% off, but at the end we agreed for 26% off. It seemed to me a good discount considering that it is an AD, with the warranty activated in front of my eyes. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

This is a lot to consider. Lower weight is as important as size. I was looking at Chronos24 but the dealer was giving a store warrantee. Slightly favor B55 dial over B50.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Weight is the same. The heads on both watches are shy of 98g. Both on bracelet would be a bit heavier and bulkier looking/feeling. The B50 wears more comfortably on the rubber. The B55 probably wears just as good on bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Energy consumption will be lower on the B50 because of no BT. To me the lack of good range in the B55 BT is a deal breaker for something so expensive. A $150 Fitbit watch has better BT range than the Exospace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I was thinking of the rubber strap to start with. Has the BT range been improved with firmware updates?


----------



## jberb55

Went through same dilemma... choosing B50 or B55... came out with B50 blue dial on bracelet. For many of the reasons AGT details above. To add, I liked the hands better on the B50 (hour hand a bit wider?), and I liked the font of the numbers on the useless compass bezel. Went in wanting to like the B55 better (blue hands, slightly more useful bezel) but I already had an Aerospace, and the B55's aesthetics weren't different enough to the watch I already had. Had I chosen the B55, the BT would have been permanently off. I'm starting to resent the number of things that nag me with notifications. IMO, the price difference between the two was not significant enough to remedy any future buyer's remorse. Both are pretty great though... The ability to charge is a feature I like way more than I expected. And I still search B55 on watchrecon


----------



## ronalddheld

jberb55 said:


> Went through same dilemma... choosing B50 or B55... came out with B50 blue dial on bracelet. For many of the reasons AGT details above. To add, I liked the hands better on the B50 (hour hand a bit wider?), and I liked the font of the numbers on the useless compass bezel. Went in wanting to like the B55 better (blue hands, slightly more useful bezel) but I already had an Aerospace, and the B55's aesthetics weren't different enough to the watch I already had. Had I chosen the B55, the BT would have been permanently off. I'm starting to resent the number of things that nag me with notifications. IMO, the price difference between the two was not significant enough to remedy any future buyer's remorse. Both are pretty great though... The ability to charge is a feature I like way more than I expected. And I still search B55 on watchrecon


I was not planning to use the notifications after some initial testing. I suppose I need to see both watches placed side by side. If I were purchasing at the MSRP, the 50 would win


----------



## AvantGardeTime

I originally wanted the B50 on Air Force blue dial on bracelet. But ended up with the B50 Night Mission. I may let go of my Aerospace and get the B50 with blue dial as direct replacement. We'll see.

Also, I'd like to see a B55 with blue dial. All the current ones feature black dials regardless of strap color.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I sold my Aerospace a while ago to get more funds for a B5x.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Mine is getting charged. Battery charge dropped today to 18% and seconds hand skips 2 seconds around the dial to visually alert user. Should finish charging via USB to my iMac in about 1 hour:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

100% charged!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donsaimon

First recharge? I bought mine 10th of September and battery is still at 58% 
I think on January I will have to recharge it for the first time


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone think this might happen: impulse watch buying from Black Friday to Christmas occurs. Honeymoon is over quickly and watches get sold for returned early 2017.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Donsaimon said:


> First recharge? I bought mine 10th of September and battery is still at 58%
> I think on January I will have to recharge it for the first time
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Third recharge. The last one was early September. I use the alarm daily and backlight quite often as the tilt is always on. Also I use the stopwatch frequently as well. About 60+ days in between charges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin28

B55 or B50?
I think this is easy to answer. But before I answer this let me say that both watches are absolute perfect high quality Swiss watches and you can´t go wrong with booth of theme. 
Regardless what other say I personally think the B55 is more masculine because it has a bit the heavier design on the bezel as well as on the two press knobs close to the crown. 
Technical difference: B50 comes with a compass bezel - the B55 with a countdown one. Furthermore, the B50 dial is at night may be a bit better readable because it was additional luminescence marks. B55 comes with Bluetooth functionality - and this is exactly what makes the big difference: If you are a Pilot and use the watch not only for show - go with the B55. There log capabilities are perfect. You just press the button on any incident (airborne, touchdown and handles Airport code). These functions are available in Block-to-Block mode or Flight time. The watch stores up to 20 flights and can handle theme all individually. 
In addition, of course you get additional smart watch functionality like messaging notification, Call notification etc&#8230;. (B55 has for notification a vibrating function). Furthermore configuring the watch over the application is very handy and much easier as on the watch itself. 
Check out the B55 application on http://www.breitling.com/en/campaigns/exospace-b55-connected/
 I have a B55 and use it daily. There were some software issues - but don´t believe the internet on this Breitling solved theme with a resent software update for the watch completely.


----------



## ronalddheld

Martin28 said:


> B55 or B50?
> I think this is easy to answer. But before I answer this let me say that both watches are absolute perfect high quality Swiss watches and you can´t go wrong with booth of theme.
> Regardless what other say I personally think the B55 is more masculine because it has a bit the heavier design on the bezel as well as on the two press knobs close to the crown.
> Technical difference: B50 comes with a compass bezel - the B55 with a countdown one. Furthermore, the B50 dial is at night may be a bit better readable because it was additional luminescence marks. B55 comes with Bluetooth functionality - and this is exactly what makes the big difference: If you are a Pilot and use the watch not only for show - go with the B55. There log capabilities are perfect. You just press the button on any incident (airborne, touchdown and handles Airport code). These functions are available in Block-to-Block mode or Flight time. The watch stores up to 20 flights and can handle theme all individually.
> In addition, of course you get additional smart watch functionality like messaging notification, Call notification etc&#8230;. (B55 has for notification a vibrating function). Furthermore configuring the watch over the application is very handy and much easier as on the watch itself.
> Check out the B55 application on http://www.breitling.com/en/campaigns/exospace-b55-connected/
> I have a B55 and use it daily. There were some software issues - but don´t believe the internet on this Breitling solved theme with a resent software update for the watch completely.


Thanks for the info. I am working with an AD but it might be a while before he gets a B55. Much easier to get B50s.
Anyone think the 55 is more future proof because of firmware updates?


----------



## Martin28

Well B50 and B55 share par of the firmware. B55can be updated by your one (using the phone app) - B50 needs to go in Service for receiving update. 
Breitling provides great service but I still prefer the option too t on my one (sending in for update is always hassle). I have a god (official Breitling) source in San Francisco were you can get B55 in a week (even the whole Titan one).


----------



## AvantGardeTime

The problem is that BT may go away within the next 5 years. B55 has too much planned obsolescence.

And even if BT stays for a while longer, will Breitling still support the app for the iPhone 25?

This is why this watch at its $8000 retail price point is a hard sell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

AvantGardeTime said:


> The problem is that BT may go away within the next 5 years. B55 has too much planned obsolescence.
> 
> And even if BT stays for a while longer, will Breitling still support the app for the iPhone 25?
> 
> This is why this watch at its $8000 retail price point is a hard sell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why should BT be expected to be replaced in 5 years? Why might the replacement be backwards compatible with the last BT version? Besides if that happened send it to the factory for a new module.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone have a favorite B50 model?


----------



## AvantGardeTime

I like the Air Force blue dial model on bracelet. Also the tungsten grey model is a looker and rare. I enjoy my Night Mission. Very comfy on the pro 3 diver strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donsaimon

I'm for Frecce Tricolori night mission

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Note that the silver cased models have polished numerals, where as, the night mission versions have brushed numerals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Breitling has just released some new B50 variants like this one with a blue mother of pearl dial and matching blue Pro 3 diver strap:










I believe these are boutique only models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

AvantGardeTime said:


> Breitling has just released some new B50 variants like this one with a blue mother of pearl dial and matching blue Pro 3 diver strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe these are boutique only models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's nice!


----------



## AvantGardeTime

More flavors....












































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

AvantGardeTime said:


>


That orange is nice!


----------



## AvantGardeTime

ItnStln said:


> That orange is nice!


Yeah, it's got a carbon fiber dial and like the splash of color in the hands and dial markers on inner chapter ring. The matching orange strap is the rubber Twin Pro with deployant clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

AvantGardeTime said:


> Note that the silver cased models have polished numerals, where as, the night mission versions have brushed numerals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not notice that on my phone screen, thanks.


----------



## ronalddheld

Nice watches. Makes it harder to decide if I go with a B50.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Yeah B50 has more flavors where as B55 Exospace is currently limited to 4 versions, all with Volcano Black dials.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

AvantGardeTime said:


> Yeah, it's got a carbon fiber dial and like the splash of color in the hands and dial markers on inner chapter ring. The matching orange strap is the rubber Twin Pro with deployant clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Too bad it doesn't have a metal bracelet though.


----------



## sdwatchlvr

B50!!


----------



## AvantGardeTime

ItnStln said:


> Nice! Too bad it doesn't have a metal bracelet though.


Yep no DLC titanium bracelets but you can still fit the DLC ocean racer mesh in steel since it will fit the B50s 24mm interhorn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

This is an interesting B50 limited edition. It was launched as part of a 3 watch collection for the new Bentley Bentayga SUV. The first few owners that took delivery of the vehicle had a choice of 3 limited edition Breitling watches to choose from at no additional cost. The B50 Bentayga was 1 of the choices, black mother of pearl dial and exclusive rubber strap only available in this version:



















You can buy this model if you find it. No need to be a Bentley owner though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

AvantGardeTime said:


> Yep no DLC titanium bracelets but you can still fit the DLC ocean racer mesh in steel since it will fit the B50s 24mm interhorn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it's diamond like carbon and not black titanium like they say on their site? Thanks for the tip on the Ocean Racer mesh!


----------



## AvantGardeTime

ItnStln said:


> So it's diamond like carbon and not black titanium like they say on their site? Thanks for the tip on the Ocean Racer mesh!


All B50 Night Missions are carbon treated DLC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

AvantGardeTime said:


> All B50 Night Missions are carbon treated DLC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks! Now I want the B50 with the ocean racer steel mesh in dlc! Any idea where to get the bracelet?


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

ItnStln said:


> Awesome, thanks! Now I want the B50 with the ocean racer steel mesh in dlc! Any idea where to get the bracelet?


You can get it from Breitling AD. Check listings in the sales forums and other sites, too. Not cheap, it retails in the $900 range, but with the usual Breitling quality and OEM look:

Photos from the inter webs:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

AvantGardeTime said:


> You can get it from Breitling AD. Check listings in the sales forums and other sites, too. Not cheap, it retails in the $900 range, but with the usual Breitling quality and OEM look:
> 
> Photos from the inter webs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks AvantGradeTime! I couldn't find any details online.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Ask for the DLC mesh that is used in the Chronospace military Ana digi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

AvantGardeTime said:


> Ask for the DLC mesh that is used in the Chronospace military Ana digi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do! Now I just need to convince myself to replace my B1SQ!


----------



## ItnStln

Any idea why you can order an Emergency 2 with the Co-Pilot module but not the Cockpit B50? Both have the same lug width, 20mm, if Breitling's site is correct. I really like the B50, and the Co-Pilot module.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

ItnStln said:


> Any idea why you can order an Emergency 2 with the Co-Pilot module but not the Cockpit B50? Both have the same lug width, 20mm, if Breitling's site is correct. I really like the B50, and the Co-Pilot module.


You don't need the copilot module any longer in the B50/55! That's so 1980s! (Kidding!!)

All the old copilot's functions for flight logging, etc are already incorporated into the function set of the B50/55.

The Emergency 2 requires this module because still uses the old ETA based caliber 76 which is the same as the caliber 79 used in the Aerospace.

Copilot modules may look cool but are outdated, expensive and require separate maintenance from the watch which implies increased service costs. The B50/55 has addressed that weakness.

Here is my B50 showing the flight log recording function that previously could only be had via the copilot module:


----------



## ItnStln

AvantGardeTime said:


> You don't need the copilot module any longer in the B50/55! That's so 1980s! (Kidding!!)
> 
> All the old copilot's functions for flight logging, etc are already incorporated into the function set of the B50/55.
> 
> The Emergency 2 requires this module because still uses the old ETA based caliber 76 which is the same as the caliber 79 used in the Aerospace.
> 
> Copilot modules may look cool but are outdated, expensive and require separate maintenance from the watch which implies increased service costs. The B50/55 has addressed that weakness.
> 
> Here is my B50 showing the flight log recording function that previously could only be had via the copilot module:


I always thought the Co-Pilot and UTC modules looked cool. However it's good to know that the B50 is capable of flight logging. With that said, should one work on the B50? Thanks again AvantGardeTime!


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Its got far more functions than any Breitling Ana-digi before it. Not even the $16K+ Emergency has half the functions of the B50, but the Emergency comes with its own rescue 
Mission team.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

AvantGardeTime said:


> Its got far more functions than any Breitling Ana-digi before it. Not even the $16K+ Emergency has half the functions of the B50, but the Emergency comes with its own rescue
> Mission team.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a nice looking watch, and definitely will be my next Breitling!


----------



## ronalddheld

Was at the Manhattan boutique today. Looked at a B55 and 3 B50s. The carbon fiber/DLC LE B50 looked nice but the yellow inescapable strap and B55 price made it unappealing to buy.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/07/bluetooth-5-arrives/


----------



## rytec

Very nice watch! Enjoy it


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## rytec

Very beautiful


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

When is a steep enough discount motivation to not get the Breitling warranty versus that of a grey market seller??


----------



## ronalddheld

Any leaks as to new B50 and B55 models this year?


----------



## Avantgardetime17

None that I have come across yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Avantgardetime17 said:


> None that I have come across yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too bad. With Breitling out of SIHH and Basel, when will new models be announced?


----------



## Avantgardetime17

Previews and leaks my start coming down the pipe around mid to late February. I don't expect any earth shattering changes to the B50/55 lines aside for more limited editions and dial colors. The Aerospace is slated for a mid-cycle refresh as the watch has seen little to no changes since its debut in 2013. With the current deplorable state of the Swiss watch industry and the impeding sale of Breitling, I expect Basel to be quite restrained this year.

I am also keeping a very close eye on Seiko as 2017 marks the 10th anniversary of the release of the caliber 9R86 Spring Drive GMT chronograph movement. Eager to see what interesting stuff Seiko has up their sleeves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qoshell

Hi,

After one B50 night mission. Reselled because DLC is garbage (takes scratches and can't be polish. You must change all the case). The watch is too bigger and i can't wear it under shirts. 16.45mm + the titan deployant buckle are too thick.

So, when i saw the b55, i bought it. BT is an appreciable gadget for quick settings or firmware updates. The watch is thinner and fit perfect with titan strap. 

I decided to keep it for my personnal collection as first connected Breitling. I've just buy a new one. Black dial / titan on ti pro strap for everyday.

For me the b55 is more better than b50. The dial is more discreet. The watch no need connection to work. It's independant. Breitling can add more functions by the futur by firmware update from the app.


It's the way to go


----------



## Avantgardetime17

I am glad you enjoy your B55s.

However, my B50 NM has so far met all my expectations. Haven't had any issues with the DLC and the watch is quite comfortable to wear. Shirt cuffs? Well I don't wear long sleeve shirts all that often but when I do I slip on my Aerospace Avantage:










At 10mm tall and 48mm lug to lug (42mm case) it is hard to beat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I just saw this: http://www.watchprosite.com/horolog...-edition-of-500-watches/17.1106103.8296218/0/


----------



## Qoshell

Outch.. 
Design is like others Breitling for Bentley. Special 

Yes Aerospace is the perfect size ! Totally agree. 

I hope Breitling add features / functions to the Exospace soon. They can tune the watch as they want when we see the new b55 Bentley at race / rally version.


----------



## ronalddheld

I made a decision and will report back in the near future.


----------



## Avantgardetime17

ronalddheld said:


> I made a decision and will report back in the near future.


Did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avantgardetime17

Qoshell said:


> Outch..
> Design is like others Breitling for Bentley. Special
> 
> Yes Aerospace is the perfect size ! Totally agree.
> 
> I hope Breitling add features / functions to the Exospace soon. They can tune the watch as they want when we see the new b55 Bentley at race / rally version.


They need to fix the reportedly poor range of the Bluetooth connection.

I like the B55, but I am not yet fully convinced about leaving my trusty B50 NM behind for one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Avantgardetime17 said:


> Did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, has not shipped yet. Maybe sometime next week.
Edit: it is on its way.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/unexpected-addition-my-collection-3963962.html


----------



## Avantgardetime17

Looking good!!! Can't wait for your full review!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Unlikely to make such a review in the extensive fashion others have done. Most of the testing and comments would be in the HAQ link two posts up. A casual BT test lost connection around 3 meters.


----------



## Avantgardetime17

How is the charge holding up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Fully charged yesterday. Did not keep it connected via BT do the charge level is close to 100%. If I did not use the app for most settings and needed the backlight, it would be further down. For the accuracy test I will try to remember to check the charge state.


----------



## seawolf001

Hi, 

Cannot receive alert for emails on my B55. All the settings are correct. Phone is Iphone SE. Anybody knows what the solution?


----------



## ronalddheld

If you use the App to set the time on the B55, the digital time is synced but the hands may be misaligned?


----------



## cybrscot

ronalddheld said:


> You are killing me with these B50 threads. Short of the BT on the B55 are there any other functional differences?
> Might be a PM topic but do certain dealers sell the 50 and 55 for nearly the same price?


----------



## cybrscot

I had a Samsung smart watch once. Good riddance. If you have a connected watch, then the mfg can control a lot to the computer through updates. In the case of the Samsung, after an update people started having battery problems. (all based on software) Suddenly, I'd have a dead battery in 8 hours. 15% after 6 hours. Unacceptable. Then you have to wait for Samsung developers to "fix" the software. Then, they just come out with a new watch model, and all the focus is on the new watch and new software and they stop updating and caring about the old one. So, you're screwed, they just want you to buy another smartwatch. I don't trust connected stuff for that reason. Breitling may decide tech isn't for them, and abandon it, or a new watch with a new app may come out and they wash their hands of the old one, you never know. From what I understand you can do all functions on the watch. But other aerospaces, B1's etc still retain value after 20 years. How's the connected watch going to retain value after 20 years? App doesn't work anymore, so you can't do what the watch is designed to do. Sure, watch still functions on it's own, but will the retained value be as high as non connected watches as there is something built in "obsolete" about the watch that is undeniable?


----------

